# 2013 Gibson Memphis ES 335 Studio - Thoughts?



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

I have tracked down a 2013 Gibson Memphis ES 335 studio in midnight blue and was wondering what people's thoughts were on the guitar? I know it's a little different having only one pickup and no f holes. Ideas what is a good price for a mint one?

Is there a difference between Gibson USA and Gibson Memphis? Or is it just a version of Gibsons kind of like Studio is?

Thanks.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ive seen a few that were routed to take a neck pup. entirely cool imo


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations in advance on your next new guitar...I thought I would post a pic for you while we wait for your pics.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

GetRhythm said:


> Is there a difference between Gibson USA and Gibson Memphis? Or is it just a version of Gibsons kind of like Studio is?


I can't answer your other questions as I don't have first hand experience with this variant of the 335. But Gibson USA refers to the Nashville, TN plant that makes the regular production solid body guitars. There is also a custom shop at that same plant that makes the Historic Reissue Les Paul models. Gibson also has a factory in Memphis, TN and this plant makes the semi-hollowbody and hollowbody electric guitars. These models are referred to as Gibson Memphis or sometimes Gibson Custom. There is some debate among Gibson guitar afficionados as to whether the Memphis facility is a real "Custom Shop". The Memphis plant was under the Custom Shop umbrella for many years and managed by Rick Gemrar, just like the Nashville Custom Shop. For a time the bodies of some 335 type guitars (those referred to as Historic specs) were made in Memphis and finished at the Nashville Custom Shop. These days it seems that all of the 335 types are made in Memphis from start to finish. If it all sounds confusing and open to interpretation, that's because it really is and Gibson isn't making it any easier by using some terms loosely, especially when it comes to the historical accuracy of the models.

I have played several 335s made in Nashville and Memphis and have owned a Memphis-made ES-335 Dot since 2006. I have not noticed any quality difference between them beyond the usual variations between individual guitars, which seem to be more important in Gibson semi-hollows than in Les Pauls. I would not buy a guitar without being able to inspect it and play it first.


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info pattste. Having only ever bought solid body gibsons in the past, the term Memphis was unknown to me. Greco, the guitar I am going to see is a 2013 and has the tune-o-matic bridge and tail piece, less decorative than the newer ones but still cool.

I am going to see the guitar tomorrow morning. If it is as "mint" as the seller says it is, I'll be coming home with a new toy tomorrow. The owner has had L&M swap out the Dirty Fingers pickup for a Seymor Duncan P90, but the original is included in the sale as well as a flight case. Price is right too.


----------



## heybulldog (Mar 12, 2014)

I got one of the 335 studios with the f holes and dual humbuckers for Christmas and it is a fantastic guitar. Sounds and feels great! I'm super happy with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thoughts? Ugly. (Sorry, thats rude I know, but sure is ugly IMO)


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

dcole said:


> Thoughts? Ugly. (Sorry, thats rude I know, but sure is ugly IMO)


You know, its like the old Corvairs. You loved it or hated them. (Nader was an idiot btw) 
This looks like the cyclops of guitars, but I kind of dig it. Its different than the same old


----------



## tonyj (Dec 7, 2017)

I currently own a couple of Memphis guitars - An ES330 and an ES335 - both with COA's btw. I also own a couple of Studio Les Pauls - one a teal blue with HBs and the other a gold top with P90s.

They, all four, are a pleasure to play and each sounds amazing in its own way. All of them 'keepers', and have given me no problems whatsoever. 

The studio models have quality hardware, are well finished and only lack some cosmetic features, e.g. neck and body binding to be on a par with the other guitars I mention. The guitar's performance is in no way impacted by the lack of these odds and ends which are only there mostly for visual appeal.

I am not familiar with the actual guitar that GetRhythm is asking about but I am sure it will be an excellent instrument .

Good Luck !


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

He probably made his decision some time in the past two years.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Cosmo has two of those and I’m pretty sure they had them advertised yesterday for around 800 or something like that and I was kinda thinking maybe at that price I’d buy one. Decided against it bcs I don’t need anymore and didn’t bother checking them out when I was there today. But it doesn’t seem to be on sale any more and the price is back to 1300 or so.

For some totally irrational reason I now feel that I lost out on that one ... lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

TubeStack said:


> He probably made his decision some time in the past two years.


Yes but it’s also useful to have information added to old threads for research value. I found this thread yesterday when I was considering whether or not to buy one of those guitars.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I am also looking at one used here in Ottawa. Not too much info on these so waiting to find someone who can fill in the blanks


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, gonna go and try this one out one more time and maybe bring it back home with me today depending on price.Keep you posted.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

GetRhythm said:


> I have tracked down a 2013 Gibson Memphis ES 335 studio in midnight blue and was wondering what people's thoughts were on the guitar? I know it's a little different having only one pickup and no f holes. Ideas what is a good price for a mint one?
> 
> Is there a difference between Gibson USA and Gibson Memphis? Or is it just a version of Gibsons kind of like Studio is?
> 
> Thanks.


A 335 without a neck pickup is like a tele without a bridge pickup


----------

